# Christmas 2009 Lottery



## QldKev (15/12/09)

Are we going to have a 2009 Christmas lottery this year ?

QldKev

The 2007 Lottery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...271&hl=keno

The 2008 Lottery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=28010

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread to say you are in (e.g "Im in") and add your name to the list by midnight Saturday the 13th AEST.
2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed excl.gif
3. The first NSW Keno number drawn on Sunday the 14th will be the winner and all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.
4. Beers should be mailed on the 15th, 16th so the winner receives the beers for the xmas break chug.gif and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.
5. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry; each bottle must be a different beer.

The dates are yet to be advised, but at this stage we may call it a New Years Lottery.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max.



I'll start the list

1. QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

QldKev said:


> Are we going to have a 2009 Christmas lottery this year ?
> 
> QldKev
> 
> ...



What the.... are you on about Kev??
Oh and put me on the list to.

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD


P.S When are you picking up your grains buddy?


----------



## Kleiny (15/12/09)

I totally forgot about this (onya Kev)

Put your name down and if you win everybody sends you a bottle of their finest.

The numbers are usually of one of the major Tatts draws.

1. QldKev 
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny


----------



## schooey (15/12/09)

1. QLD Kev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny
4. schooey


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)


----------



## barls (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

To give the ppl who are not sure, here is some pics from last years winner

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=390768

QldKev


----------



## bradsbrew (15/12/09)

What dates we looking at Kev? This Saturdays draw?


----------



## DUANNE (15/12/09)

all of my beers in 500 ml bottles, would this be acceptable.if so im in


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> What dates we looking at Kev? This Saturdays draw?




At this stage I may wing it, see if we can get a few entries. Hopefully we will break 40 by Friday COB and I will call a close; then we can pick the draw for say the following day. So it may be a quick close depending on numbers but I will post on here, prior to the draw, all the details. 

Sorry but was just a last minute idea; but still should be great for the winner.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

BEERHOG said:


> all of my beers in 500 ml bottles, would this be acceptable.if so im in



Yep sounds good, even the standard Coopers PET is ok.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> 1. QldKev
> 2. Andrew QLD
> 3. Kleiny
> 4. Schooey
> ...


----------



## marksfish (15/12/09)

QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/09)

Dodgy murray water beer and all i'm in


marksfish said:


> QldKev
> 2. Andrew QLD
> 3. Kleiny
> 4. Schooey
> ...


----------



## brendo (15/12/09)

I am in!!

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo


----------



## drew9242 (15/12/09)

brendo said:


> I am in!!
> 
> 1. QldKev
> 2. Andrew QLD
> ...



I'm in, but it would suck for you all if i win, i live on the other side of the country.


----------



## drew9242 (15/12/09)

QldKev said:


> At this stage I may wing it, see if we can get a few entries. Hopefully we will break 40 by Friday COB and I will call a close; then we can pick the draw for say the following day. So it may be a quick close depending on numbers but I will post on here, prior to the draw, all the details.
> 
> Sorry but was just a last minute idea; but still should be great for the winner.
> 
> QldKev




I would prefer this because i'm on holidays soon after. If not, someone will just have to wait for their beer. Or i have a big present to come home to.


----------



## domonsura (15/12/09)

Might just jump into this one. One beer is a small small sacrifice.  (and 13 seems an appropriate number for my entry :lol: )

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura


----------



## Bizier (15/12/09)

Nice work Kev.
I think I might have refined my packing some since the last one... I sent something that would have half filled the poor guy's recycling bin.

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier


----------



## glaab (15/12/09)

I think it would be good if everyone puts their name in exactly as it should be so the winner can cut/ paste when the time comes to PM


1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast) 
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura 
14. glaab


----------



## QldKev (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier
15. glaab 

Update glaab to #15 as posted at same time


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/12/09)

I'm in.

1. QldKev
2. Andrew QLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik (if my dopplebock isn't finished lagering in time I'll work something out).


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 1. QldKev
> 2. Andrew QLD
> ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2

Fixed


----------



## mossyrocks (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks


----------



## dpadden (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo


----------



## ratchie (15/12/09)

Paddo said:


> 1. QldKev
> 2. AndrewQLD
> 3. Kleiny
> 4. Schooey
> ...


----------



## bowie in space (15/12/09)

hang on a minute, what number do i get?

eg is QLD Kev #1 and Bizier, for example, #14?

Coz, my lucky number is 28, does that mean I have to stay up tonight and post after number 27 to get that number?

Does this make sense, sorry have had a few brews of my lovely summer ale :chug: 

Bowie


----------



## King Brown (15/12/09)

I'll be in if everyone thinks a glass bottle posted from WA will fare ok. How did everyone go about packing theyre glass last year?


----------



## Cocko (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko

I still don't get how it is drawn - Is it strike through text and you win or what?? 

PLEASE EXPLAIN CLEARLY SOMEONE!! 

seriously! 

It is a lotto or keno draw? When? Where?

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

bowie in space said:


> hang on a minute, what number do i get?
> 
> eg is QLD Kev #1 and Bizier, for example, #14?
> 
> ...


 No, makes no sense at all, here you go.

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space


----------



## bowie in space (15/12/09)

Andrew QLD, you're the best!!!!!!

I'll send you a coopers pale ale clone from your recipe DB entry if you win. 

It's killer!!!

Bowie


----------



## Cocko (15/12/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> No, makes no sense at all, here you go.




AQ,

What decides the winner?


----------



## bowie in space (15/12/09)

Cocko said:


> AQ,
> 
> What decides the winner?



Just send your finest to Bowie when number 28 in Keno is drawn first.

BTW,

what date is it again


----------



## Cocko (15/12/09)

bowie in space said:


> Just send your finest to Bowie when number 28 in Keno is drawn first.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> what date is it again



:blink: 

I want 12, because it has already be drawn!! 


:blink: 

Can anyone explain this properly?


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/12/09)

HOW TO PLAY AHB "XMAS LOTTO".

Add your name to the list, leaving everyone else with their corresponding number. You must not change anyones numbers, but can enter more than once (as long as you send the equivalent number o DIFFERENT brews if you lose).

In previous years the winner has been determined by the 1st number drawn in the 1st keno draw of a set date. (be it qld keno, nsw keno or heaven keno)

It will be up to the person who started this thread (QldKev) to decide which keno/lotto/horse race/illegal immigrant race that the number will come from. (e.g 1st keno draw of x date in x state)

To make it fair the organizer (QldKev) will decide and post the keno/lotto/horse race/illegal immigrant race that we are using a few days before hand.

Once the date of draw is decided the game may be closed to more entrants (usually due to the max number of entrants)...up to the organiser.

Basically the number that gets drawn 1st will correlate with a person in the list above (e.g #10...if 10 comes out 1st then Mayor of Mildura is the winner) and then we all send him a beer.

Keno has been used previously as the numbers go up to around 80 (can't remember exactly).

If the 1st number does not match a winner...then the 2nd number is used...and so on and so forth until a winner is found...if it takes the 34th drawn number then so be it.

As for packaging you can purchase wine bottle shipping boxes at the local post office (approx $3.50) and ship in that....if you want to have extra padding wrap your bottle in bubble wrap.

I hope this explains a few things.

Pok


----------



## Josh (15/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Cocko (15/12/09)

Ok, makes perfect sense! Cheers

Cant wait for the draw! :unsure:


----------



## riverside (15/12/09)

Josh said:


> 1. QldKev
> 2. AndrewQLD
> 3. Kleiny
> 4. Schooey
> ...


----------



## syd_03 (16/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Cocko (16/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Josh (16/12/09)

Cocko said:


> 21. Cocko
> 49. Cocko


You putting up two beers if the ball doesn't drop your way Cocko?


----------



## Cocko (16/12/09)

Josh said:


> You putting up two beers if the ball doesn't drop your way Cocko?



Damn straight!

A cream ale and a Chinook riddled APA!!

But, my number will come up so it doesn't really matter Josh!  


:unsure:


----------



## Josh (16/12/09)

Cocko said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> A cream ale and a Chinook riddled APA!!
> 
> ...


Sounds good

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Cocko (16/12/09)

55! are you serious!!

Each to their own..


----------



## Josh (16/12/09)

Cocko said:


> 55! are you serious!!
> 
> Each to their own..


That was my first pick.


----------



## Cocko (16/12/09)

Josh said:


> That was my first pick.




Sorry about that.....


----------



## Doogiechap (16/12/09)

Sounds good

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/12/09)

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22.
23.
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## bulp (16/12/09)

What the hell i'm in 

1. QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23.
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## vykuza (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


Why not? I'm in


----------



## sm0902 (16/12/09)

I'm in ...

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.sm0902
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## jeddog (16/12/09)

I'm in ...

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.sm0902
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Pennywise (16/12/09)

I'm in ...

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.sm0902
31.riverside
32.
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

Im in!

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## I like beer (16/12/09)

Can someone put me in at 32 please, Mrs Beer isn't home and I got no idea how to cheers Dave


----------



## jeddog (16/12/09)

Im in!

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24.
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh




Done


----------



## Gulpa (16/12/09)

Im in!

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## .DJ. (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27.
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## MaestroMatt (16/12/09)

Boom!


1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Thommo (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Pennywise (16/12/09)

Someone bumped me off <_< 

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30.
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## A3k (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51. 
52. 
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh 

Edit,
I just bumped HB79 off again while he was unbumping himself .


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## mfeighan (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh


----------



## bowie in space (16/12/09)

Hey Dr Smurto,

if i win can I try one of your landlords   

that would be awesome.

Bowie


----------



## QldKev (16/12/09)

UPDATE


As requested we will close the entries list this Friday 18/12/2009 at 10:00pm forum time.

The draw will be the first NSW KENO draw on the 19/12/2009.

This link will update (hopefully); and it will be the first game draw on the day. The winner will be the first number drawn, if there is no winner the second number, etc...

http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/results?da...19&nsw.y=18


Get your winner number in...

QldKev


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35.
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman 

the only problem is I'm going to be away from tomorrow till the 5th of january, so I hope the winner can wait till then? (agh! I'm already assuming I've lost) If not, I'll remove my name from the list.


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/12/09)

Im sure they can wait wonderwoman


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/12/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Im sure they can wait wonderwoman



cool


----------



## WSC (16/12/09)

I'm in

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman


----------



## clean brewer (16/12/09)

I'm in

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46.
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

Ooh yeah! This is to make up for all the lotto I haven't won this year 

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36.
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman


----------



## Steve (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman


----------



## Fents (16/12/09)

brendo took my number!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56.
57. wonderwoman


----------



## brendo (16/12/09)

Fents said:


> brendo took my number!



Sorry Fents h34r:


----------



## Fents (16/12/09)

dont be sorry mate just dont do it again! (jokes)

nah after my last swap effort i dont really want to put another person through that. if you do win tho feel free to yell out and we can have a "lotto session"


----------



## Muggus (16/12/09)

Love this idea. Hope Auspost can handle it!
56 will do. Means I only need to add another number to my entry.

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41. j1gsaw
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## gjhansford (16/12/09)

Muggus said:


> Love this idea. Hope Auspost can handle it!
> 56 will do. Means I only need to add another number to my entry.
> 
> 1.QldKev
> ...


----------



## brendo (16/12/09)

Fents said:


> dont be sorry mate just dont do it again! (jokes)
> 
> nah after my last swap effort i dont really want to put another person through that. if you do win tho feel free to yell out and we can have a "lotto session"



well that only sounds fair Fents - especially since it is in fact YOUR number :beer:


----------



## QldKev (16/12/09)

Also don't forget the max number for the draw is 80 

QldKev


----------



## jeddog (16/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'm in ...
> 
> 1.QldKev
> 2. AndrewQLD
> ...



How was it that I got knocked off by j1gsaw?


----------



## jeddog (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40.
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

jeddog said:


> How was it that I got knocked off by j1gsaw?


WTF!! how did i get kicked off my number!
I wouldnt fucken reccomend you do that again jed


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38.
39.
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## itmechanic (16/12/09)

May as well give it a go...




1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39.
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## ben_sa (16/12/09)

May as well give it a go...




1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## clean brewer (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> WTF!! how did i get kicked off my number!
> I wouldnt fucken reccomend you do that again jed



Good sport j1gsaw, jeddog was 1st at post 54 for the Number 41 spot....  

Go number 40 hey....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## jeddog (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> WTF!! how did i get kicked off my number!
> I wouldnt fucken reccomend you do that again jed




Nice one..... :lol:


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

clean brewer said:


> Good sport j1gsaw, jeddog was 1st at post 54 for the Number 41 spot....
> 
> Go number 40 hey....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Im a terrible sport, and evil and corrupt. I didnt know he pencil booked no.41
I just picked a random number. Anyway, 40 will do.


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> WTF!! how did i get kicked off my number!
> I wouldnt fucken reccomend you do that again jed



Hmmm nice showing of your intelligence there 'j1gsaw'.

Keep up that effort and I think we might remove you from the lottery all together. We are here for some fun....settle pettle!!


Just read above post...good boy

:beer: 

Pok


1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## BeerStein (16/12/09)

I'm In

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hmmm nice showing of your intelligence there 'j1gsaw'.
> 
> Keep up that effort and I think we might remove you from the lottery all together. We are here for some fun....settle pettle!!
> 
> ...




Have a cry mate... how was i supposed to know he apparently booked that number.
You can shove ya 2c up ya freckle.


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> Have a cry mate... how was i supposed to know he apparently booked that number.
> You can shove ya 2c up ya freckle.



By looking above your post and checking.

He put his name down 15 mins before you.

see here:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=569377

No big deal as its sorted now...but no reason for you to get the shits the way you did. All in good fun remember

I'm going back to my beer.
Pok


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7.Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20.Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31.riverside
32.I Like Beer
33.Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48.
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51.Clean Brewer
52.BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## Gulpa (16/12/09)

This is some serious drinking. WTF is the postie going to think


----------



## tdack (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54.
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## QldKev (16/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> This is some serious drinking. WTF is the postie going to think




Don't know, but hopefully it will be my postie going wtf


QldKev


----------



## sm0902 (16/12/09)

Ummm ... 

So, at 7:08 this morning I get #30 and hold it for two posts. At 8:19 I'm off #30 and by 9:24 someone else takes it.

Anyone else lose their number?


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

sm0902 said:


> Ummm ...
> 
> So, at 7:08 this morning I get #30 and hold it for two posts. At 8:19 I'm off #30 and by 9:24 someone else takes it.
> 
> Anyone else lose their number?




Hmmmmm....


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/12/09)

sm0902 said:


> Ummm ...
> 
> So, at 7:08 this morning I get #30 and hold it for two posts. At 8:19 I'm off #30 and by 9:24 someone else takes it.
> 
> Anyone else lose their number?




It happens all the time in these types of threads, bulk buys etc. Simultaneous posts, people accidentally deleting stuff.

So...if there is a custodian and organiser they go through and check each post and add back the people who fall off. And in this case where there isnt, and its a loose communal effort, then each individual has a responsibility to check at the end that their name survived, add it back if it didnt. Then no-one can winge that their number came up but some big mean person knocked them off their number.


----------



## Damian44 (16/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47.
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/12/09)

sm0902 said:


> Ummm ...
> 
> So, at 7:08 this morning I get #30 and hold it for two posts. At 8:19 I'm off #30 and by 9:24 someone else takes it.
> 
> Anyone else lose their number?



Your chances of winning are the same no matter the number...just add yourself back in...frustrating I know but it is all in good fun.


----------



## glaab (17/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> Hmmmmm....



why?


----------



## manticle (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman


----------



## j1gsaw (17/12/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Your chances of winning are the same no matter the number...just add yourself back in...frustrating I know but it is all in good fun.




Yeah, but we pick a number due to special reasons, be a Bday/wedding date/ age etc.
Same with lotto i guess.
Im sure if someone picked a number, got booted off it, and it was the winner, they would be rather shit off as they missed out on the chance to score a heap of good booze to try, i know i would be.
Thats human nature, we all want to win! :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.



Added extra numbers

QldKev


----------



## O'Henry (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## ben_sa (17/12/09)

i move into my first house tomorrow  so my new postie will hopefully be thinking "another alco in the street"

So my brew will probably need to be left in the bottle for a few weeks.... BUT ill be sure to make up a label stating this 

Shit, Wheres my fermenter and steriliser...... Better get a hurry on

Then again, im gonna win, so what am i stressing about


----------



## dj1984 (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Mantis (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## glaab (17/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> Yeah, but we pick a number due to special reasons, be a Bday/wedding date/ age etc.
> Same with lotto i guess.
> Im sure if someone picked a number, got booted off it, and it was the winner, they would be rather shit off as they missed out on the chance to score a heap of good booze to try, i know i would be.
> Thats human nature, we all want to win! :icon_cheers:



Looks to me like you deleted sm0902's entry [#30] when you did post #56, no?

edit; and kicked jeddog off #41 and put yourself there, which he fixed in post 85


----------



## j1gsaw (17/12/09)

glaab said:


> Looks to me like you deleted sm0902's entry [#30] when you did post #56, no?
> 
> edit; and kicked jeddog off #41 and put yourself there, which he fixed in post 85




I didnt delete anyones post. No.41 was blank when i added my name, i had no idea it was taken.
Im over it, good luck all.


----------



## randyrob (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (17/12/09)

Wondered how long before someone went for the 69.

QldKev


----------



## jeddog (17/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> WTF!! how did i get kicked off my number!
> I wouldnt fucken reccomend you do that again jed






j1gsaw said:


> Im a terrible sport, and evil and corrupt. I didnt know he pencil booked no.41
> I just picked a random number. Anyway, 40 will do.






j1gsaw said:


> Have a cry mate... how was i supposed to know he apparently booked that number.
> You can shove ya 2c up ya freckle.






j1gsaw said:


> Hmmmmm....






j1gsaw said:


> Yeah, but we pick a number due to special reasons, be a Bday/wedding date/ age etc.
> Same with lotto i guess.
> Im sure if someone picked a number, got booted off it, and it was the winner, they would be rather shit off as they missed out on the chance to score a heap of good booze to try, i know i would be.
> Thats human nature, we all want to win! :icon_cheers:






j1gsaw said:


> I didnt delete anyones post. No.41 was blank when i added my name, i had no idea it was taken.
> Im over it, good luck all.




I'm taking my bat and ball

hilarious :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/09)

Oh why the hell not!
When's the draw date? CBA sifting back thru 8 pages.

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41. jeddog
42. Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44. JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50. Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. Mantis
61. Petesbrew
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73. 
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## GumbyOne (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## robbo5253 (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/09)

Trumped by Gumbyone... Take two.

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## j1gsaw (17/12/09)

jeddog said:


> I'm taking my bat and ball
> 
> hilarious :lol:




Im glad someone found it funny... its been a PITA.


----------



## gjhansford (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (17/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Oh why the hell not!
> When's the draw date? CBA sifting back thru 8 pages.




This Saturday Morning.


----------



## troydo (17/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66.
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## achy02 (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## barls (18/12/09)

at 60 plus people whoever wins is going to no have to brew for a while.


----------



## Pennywise (18/12/09)

If I win it'll be one of the best B'day presents I've had for a while. Fingers crossed


----------



## manticle (18/12/09)

The winner has to provide detailed BJCP style tasting notes of every single beer.


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

Update

Entries close tonight at 10:00pm. 

Any additions after this time will not be included in the final draw.
The winner is the first number drawn in the NSW Keno tomorrow morning. If the first number has not been allocated we will pick the next number until we have a number that is allocated. We will post a picture of the draw on here. 

QldKev


----------



## RetsamHsam (18/12/09)

QldKev said:


> Update
> 
> Entries close tonight at 10:00pm.
> 
> QldKev



Which time zone??


----------



## Pennywise (18/12/09)

Just letting you guys know that who ever wins will have to wait till just before new years eve till I send mine as I'll be away on holidays till then (leaving tonight). If I win then I wont be able to PM ay address till then either.


----------



## KHB (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68.
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.

IM IN!!


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

Since I'm in QLD we will pick the timezone here. 
Standard time zone: UTC/GMT +10 hours 
No daylight saving time in 2009 
Time zone abbreviation: EST - Eastern Standard Time 

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=47


----------



## Thunus (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.Mantis
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72. Thunus
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


Gregs and Thunus are in. If I win I could have QLDKev over for a Bbq without him going thirsty.


----------



## barls (18/12/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Just letting you guys know that who ever wins will have to wait till just before new years eve till I send mine as I'll be away on holidays till then (leaving tonight). If I win then I wont be able to PM ay address till then either.


im in the same boat but i will send the bottle after i get back.
i can check up on the forum but i wont be anywhere near my beer.


----------



## planner (18/12/09)

Is the lottery open to K&B brewers or aimed mostly at AG brewers.

Planner


----------



## barls (18/12/09)

do you bottle? if so its open to all.


----------



## Mantis (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70.
71.
72. Thunus
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

Thunus said:


> Gregs and Thunus are in. If I win I could have QLDKev over for a Bbq without him going thirsty.




You going to win 60 odd kegs?

QldKev


----------



## Pennywise (18/12/09)

barls said:


> do you bottle? if so its open to all.




If I win and you don't bottle I'd be happy to recieve a keg instead


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

planner said:


> Is the lottery open to K&B brewers or aimed mostly at AG brewers.
> 
> Planner




Yep all brewers are invited to join on in.  

QldKev


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59.dj1984
60.
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71.
72. Thunus
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. 

--------------------


----------



## thanme (18/12/09)

Maybe if you're going to go on holiday, you could send us all a bottle before you go just in case?


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

As the organiser anyone can feel free to send any excess bottles my way :beerbang: 

QldKev


----------



## cdbrown (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71.
72. Thunus
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## .DJ. (18/12/09)

9 spots left...

i cant wait to win all these!!!


----------



## planner (18/12/09)

I'll jump in then

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Ross (18/12/09)

What happened to Blue Moon (I think that was the name) who won last years draw? We had a few reviews & then I don't recall seeing another post at all. Hope someone didn't poison him h34r: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## booyablack (18/12/09)

This is such a good idea. I'm in for sure.

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

Can I ask all who enter this to put a note with the bottle, rubber band holding it.

Who brewed it, AHB name will do, the style, AG or other and when it's ready to drink.
If I were to win I'm inviting a heap of brewers around to drink these, I'll have rough score sheets to fill in, it'll be a mad day in March !

Batz


----------



## thanme (18/12/09)

Good idea Batz!


----------



## fuddnuddler (18/12/09)

Great concept, I'm in...

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

Recap for rules


Entries close 10:00PM EST today 18/12/2009

Results from first NSW Keno Draw 19/12/2009

http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/results?da...19&nsw.y=18

All non-winners sent the winner a bottle of your finest brew. 

All who enter this please put a note with the bottle, rubber band holding it.
Who brewed it, AHB name will do, the style, AG or other, ABV% and when it's ready to drink


----------



## samhaldane (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75. Haldini
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

We have quite a few in this that have under 10 posts, I hope all that all who join this intend sending a brew. It could be a easy way to 80 bottles of free beer for some.

Batz


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75. Haldini
76. Renegade
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

Batz said:


> We have quite a few in this that have under 10 posts, I hope all that all who join this intend sending a brew. It could be a easy way to 80 bottles of free beer for some.



Err, to _one_, not to _some_.


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Err, to _one_, not to _some_.




I'm a skeptic and admit it.

Batz


----------



## samhaldane (18/12/09)

Batz said:


> We have quite a few in this that have under 10 posts, I hope all that all who join this intend sending a brew. It could be a easy way to 80 bottles of free beer for some.
> 
> Batz



It could also be a good way for newcomers / lurkers to get more involved in the community! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (18/12/09)

Names, addresses and credit card numbers to a central database?


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

haldini said:


> It could also be a good way for newcomers / lurkers to get more involved in the community! :icon_cheers:




That it could haldini, welcome aboard.  

Batz


----------



## booyablack (18/12/09)

Don't worry Batz I will cough up one of my best if I don't win even though I've only got 7 previous posts. 

But winning would be awesome. Come on 73!



PS - This post brings me up to 8. Only 2 to go to reach 10 posts and be included as a reliable contributer!


----------



## planner (18/12/09)

Batz said:


> We have quite a few in this that have under 10 posts, I hope all that all who join this intend sending a brew. It could be a easy way to 80 bottles of free beer for some.
> 
> Batz



Batz

Rest easy in the knowledge that if by some freak of nature my number is _not_ drawn first I will send a bottle. It may not be show winning quality, but it keeps me happy (and pi$$ed).

Planner (whoo hoo 10 posts with this one  )


----------



## winkle (18/12/09)

Don't forget to attach the "Warning - contains inflatable sex goat" to the exterior of the packaging. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (18/12/09)

OK
Wish I didn't say that, I'm sure everyone will send a beer.
Looking for my favorite rock to climb back under :unsure: 

Oh if you don't send a bottle I'm going to send Tidalpete around your house to fart in your general direction ! This you will regret believe me !

Batz


----------



## Flash_DG (18/12/09)

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75. Haldini
76. Renegade
77. Flash_DG
78.
79.
80.


----------



## I like beer (18/12/09)

Don't know what you blokes are talking about, your donations to No 32 will be most apreciated.


----------



## QldKev (18/12/09)

only 3 spots to go!!!


----------



## DUANNE (18/12/09)

manticle said:


> The winner has to provide detailed BJCP style tasting notes of every single beer.




yeah ...um..ahh... it taste like....beer!


----------



## Frank (18/12/09)

Why Not - 2 to go..


1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75. Haldini
76. Renegade
77. Flash_DG
78. Boston
79.
80.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (18/12/09)

Supplies are low, I need to win!

1.QldKev
2. AndrewQLD
3. Kleiny
4. Schooey
5. Pok (if I don't have a beer to send I'll send a bottle of wine instead...it will be one I made atleast)
6. barls
7. Bradsbrew
8. BEERHOG
9. marksfish
10. Mayor of Mildura
11. Brendo
12. Drew9242
13. Domonsura
14. Bizier
15. glaab
16. geoff_tewierik
17. citymorgue2
18. mossyrocks
19. Paddo
20. Ratchie
21. Cocko
22. Bulp
23. Nick R
24. Gulpa
25. Josh
26. .DJ.
27. MaestroMatt
28. Bowie in space
29. Thommo
30. A3k
31. riverside
32. I Like Beer
33. Mikey
34. Homebrewer79
35. WSC
36. Steve
37. Retsamhsam
38. itmechanic
39. Ben sa
40. j1gsaw
41.jeddog
42.Doogiechap
43. Syd_03
44.JonnyAnchovy
45. DrSmurto
46. NME
47. Manticle
48. Troy Dack
49. Cocko
50.Fatgodzilla
51. Clean Brewer
52. BeerStein
53. Retsamhsam
54. Damian44
55. Josh
56. Muggus
57. wonderwoman
58. O'Henry
59. dj1984
60. cdbrown
61. GumbyOne
62. Robbo5253
63. Petesbrew
64. ghhb
65. Troydo
66. achy
67.KHB
68. gregs
69. Randyrob FTW
70. Batz
71. Planner
72. Thunus
73. booyablack
74. Fuddnuddler
75. Haldini
76. Renegade
77. Flash_DG
78. Boston
79. Rudi 101
80.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/09)

Was number 18 the winner?


----------



## Steve (19/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Was number 18 the winner?



hope not! has it been drawn already?


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/09)

QldKev said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> As requested we will close the entries list this Friday 18/12/2009 at 10:00pm forum time.
> ...






QldKev said:


> Recap for rules
> 
> 
> Entries close 10:00PM EST today 18/12/2009
> ...






Steve said:


> hope not! has it been drawn already?



So was it first draw NSW time OR QLD time.


----------



## glaab (19/12/09)

I demand a redraw!!!!!!! :beerbang: ...looks like mossyrocks took it, well done bloke.


----------



## Steve (19/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> So was it first draw NSW time OR QLD time.



QLD


----------



## pokolbinguy (19/12/09)

Yep looks like MossyRocks is the winner. Lucky bugger.

Pok


----------



## Steve (19/12/09)

Congrats MossyRocks you complete and utter bastard!  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dpadden (19/12/09)

F#ck it. missed by one. Well Done MR enjoy :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (19/12/09)

Well done Mossy, old son!
What was your address again  ?


----------



## QldKev (19/12/09)

Confirming the draw details.





Congratulations...
18. mossyrocks

Lucky bastard! 
Mossyrocks will now contact all the other 78 people to give us his postal address.

He can either pm us all; or use his email address; or register a temporary hotmail/gmail/yahoo email account and post the address here using the convention: 
the#email#account#AT#hotmail#DOT#com
where the # would get removed from the address and the AT and DOT gets changed to the correct values.

Then if mossyrocks can confirm receipt of these finest brews against the entries list; 
Providing feedback for brews is not necessary, but if you want to it would be great!

QldKev


----------



## Flash_DG (19/12/09)

Well done Mossyrocks!! 
Hope you enjoy all that beer :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/09)

Congrats Mossyrocks. A bottle of my finest is set aside for you. My liver is sighing in relief!


----------



## Kleiny (19/12/09)

Congrats MR

I will send mine as soon as the postal pay dispute ends and i can assure myself its going to get to you in a timely manner.

Kleiny


----------



## Batz (19/12/09)

Well done Mossy, beer heading your way...when I get an addy.

Batz


----------



## vykuza (19/12/09)

Good on you Mossy - a bottle set aside and ready to send!


----------



## fuddnuddler (19/12/09)

congrats mossy...i reckon this lottery concept is brilliant and should be held monthly or every couple of months: any support for that?


----------



## Batz (19/12/09)

fuddnuddler said:


> congrats mossy...i reckon this lottery concept is brilliant and should be held monthly or every couple of months: any support for that?




Perhaps a Xmas lotto in July.

Batz


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/12/09)

Batz said:


> Perhaps a Xmas lotto in July.
> 
> Batz




Agree. Biannually would be perfect - that way it keep it special. 


Grats, MR.


----------



## manticle (19/12/09)

fuddnuddler said:


> congrats mossy...i reckon this lottery concept is brilliant and should be held monthly or every couple of months: any support for that?



I think doing it too frequently would lead to less interest. Make it special - once or twice a year only.


----------



## KHB (19/12/09)

Congrats mossy will be bottling an IPA to send your way.

Cheers


----------



## ben_sa (19/12/09)

mine will be in the post before Xmas Mossy 

Damm my tardiness!


----------



## Cocko (19/12/09)

Damn you Mossy!! Oh, and Grats!  

I have to bottle one of the 2 I am sending from a keg but will do my best to purge the bottle with c02 first....

You should drink this one as soon as possible just in case - which is a pity because you should save the best till last!  :lol: 

Hit us with the addy and I will get 'em in the post Mondee for ya!

Lucky bastard Brewer you.....


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (19/12/09)

Bugger! Only just saw this. If CM2 was the mate he makes out to be, he woulda stuck my name down after his and I woulda won 

Congrats to the winner, that is gonna be one helluva party :beer:


----------



## jeddog (19/12/09)

Sooooooo close!!!

only 23 away!....

Congrats Mossyrocks

Have a drunkin Christmas


----------



## Renegade (19/12/09)

Fooking Congratulations, mate. 

Even though I already knew that someone would win it, and loving the concept, I'm doubly chuffed that it's been drawn and the beers will hammer down your door over the next few weeks. Enjoy the thrill of randomness that has made you a WINNER ! 

I have a partial American Ale & an AG American Ale that are ready for bottling, so you'll probably get one of them. Or, considering HOW MANY PEOPLE do this style ('cos it rocks), I might pull out the 373ml special reserve, and shoot you two different smallies (neither of which contain Amarillo or Cascade) if that's OK. 

I wonder, if Citymorgue2 or QuantamBrewer won this, whether they would send me their address? Maybe next draw, eh! 

And BIG CONGRATS to QldKev for sorting the draw out this year. I agree with the other posters, maybe twice a year, but no more than that, or it will lose it's appeal. X-Mas in July sounds good thou - what do you guys think? 

I should think about formulating a knockout style draw that comes down to two people after months of random number drawing.


----------



## Renegade (19/12/09)

Spelling noted. 

:wub:


----------



## QldKev (19/12/09)

I like the idea of the Christmas in July. We could also try having First, Second and Third places.

Something like First place wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second gets Every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third get the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

So allowing 80 entries, First gets 39 bottles, Second 19 and Third 19 bottles.

QldKev


----------



## paulwolf350 (19/12/09)

QldKev said:


> So allowing 80 entries, First gets 39 bottles, Second 19 and Third 19 bottles.
> 
> QldKev




Nice..... I like this idea

Paul


----------



## mossyrocks (20/12/09)

QldKev said:


> Confirming the draw details.
> 
> View attachment 34003
> 
> ...



Guys,

I've just checked this and lucky, lucky me.

My Email address is :-

[email protected]

So if you send an Email to this, I'll reply with my postal address.

Looks like a non dry Xmas for me. I've been brewing furiously over the last week or so to have beers ready for Xmas and now with this. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have fun.

Thanks to QLdKev for organising this Lotto draw.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/12/09)

QldKev said:


> I like the idea of the Christmas in July. We could also try having First, Second and Third places.
> 
> Something like First place wins all the even number entries.
> 2, 4, 6, 8.....
> ...




Very good plan, and very sensible numbers! 80 beers is a bit to get through!


----------



## bradsbrew (20/12/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> 80 beers is a bit to get through!


I dont think Mossy will have a problem with that :chug:


----------



## brettprevans (20/12/09)

Mossman nice work. Will get u a bottle in the post within the week


----------



## glaab (20/12/09)

this'll tie in nicely wit my gambling and beer addictions :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## domonsura (20/12/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> 80 beers is a bit to get through!



BAH!!............ :icon_drunk: Ish no prublim at awl occifer......:lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (20/12/09)

mossyrocks said:


> My Email address is :-
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> So if you send an Email to this, I'll reply with my postal address.



Email sent.

Well done Chris, lucky bugger, pipped me by 2


----------



## Rodolphe01 (20/12/09)

shit, how am i going to pay my rent now !?!


----------



## Bizier (20/12/09)

Word up mossyrocks


----------



## jeddog (20/12/09)

Bizier said:


> Word up mossyrocks




:huh:


----------



## barls (20/12/09)

bugger i dint win oh well there is always next time.


----------



## bowie in space (20/12/09)

mossyrocks,

well done mate, email has been sent and as mentioned I'll get one of my summer ales out to you this week. 

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Bowie


----------



## Steve (21/12/09)

not a single bloody stubby to be found in my shed? Unbelievable. Guess i'll just have to go to the shops and treat myself and then use that bottle for Mossyrocks.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ben_sa (21/12/09)

brew going down today mate


----------



## mossyrocks (21/12/09)

Thanks guys.

I'm really looking forward to sampling some of the country's finest brewer's beers.

A special merry Xmas for me.

To all of you and your kin... all the very best for Xmas and a safe and happy holiday time.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/09)

Do you think you will have sobered up for the BABBs January meeting?


----------



## brendo (21/12/09)

Fents... since I "stole" your number mate, do you want to send Mossyrocks a bottle on my behalf mate - would be only fair, since you had the losing number buddy h34r: 

Email sent Mossy... you lucky lucky bugger :chug: 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## mossyrocks (21/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Do you think you will have sobered up for the BABBs January meeting?



Probably not. I also have my 50th birthday party in January as well.


----------



## mfeighan (21/12/09)

lucky bugger, email sent


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/12/09)

Parcel is in the mail for you mate.

Pok


----------



## Fents (21/12/09)

brendo said:


> Fents... since I "stole" your number mate, do you want to send Mossyrocks a bottle on my behalf mate - would be only fair, since you had the losing number buddy h34r:
> 
> Email sent Mossy... you lucky lucky bugger :chug:
> 
> ...



sure why not i'll send 250ml's and you send 500ml's, only fair since you got in first and had your name under "our" number...can you ask him if he likes sour lacto cream ale? h34r:


----------



## j1gsaw (21/12/09)

Booze is in the mail Mr Moss!


----------



## Rodolphe01 (21/12/09)

I have sent 2 stubbies your way today :icon_cheers:


----------



## KHB (21/12/09)

Whats the easiest and cheapest way of sending beer in the mail??

CHeers

KHB


----------



## j1gsaw (21/12/09)

KHB said:


> Whats the easiest and cheapest way of sending beer in the mail??
> 
> CHeers
> 
> KHB




Just do what i did and pour the tallie straight into the cardboard box!
Jee it was light, cost bugger all to send.... will need a strainer... :lol: 

Seriously though, you could use a single wine cylinder or just any box thats a snug fit, wack some bubblewrap or foam pellets around it.
I have shipped booze Aus wide while dealing with evilbay, had no worries.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/12/09)

You can buy single wine bottle boxes at the post office...they are about $3.50. Postage from adelaide to qld for this cost me about $12....Approx $15 total.

You won't get it much cheaper than that I would assume.....because of the weight/size of the box.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (21/12/09)

KHB said:


> Whats the easiest and cheapest way of sending beer in the mail??
> 
> CHeers
> 
> KHB



I fit 2 stubbies into a poastpak A5 BC size box (220x160x77) and had some corrugated packing cardboard laying about and wrapped the bottles in that and used a few small pieces as packing to stop the bottles moving, nice snug fit and I expect they will arrive safely. The box cost $1.55 and postage was $7.45. Originally I was just going to bubble wrap them and use a 3kg satchel, but the box works out a few cents cheaper and probably a far superior method.


----------



## riverside (21/12/09)

Email sent .. <_<


----------



## Cocko (21/12/09)

Hey Mossy,

Don't be afraid to keep us updated to who's bottles you receive!!

If anyone can't deliver 2-3 months SURELY they cannot be allowed in the next lottery... etc...

Name and shame!!

2c.


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/09)

Sent mine off yesterday. $3.50 for the winebox, and $10.90 for the postage.


----------



## mossyrocks (23/12/09)

Cocko said:


> Hey Mossy,
> 
> Don't be afraid to keep us updated to who's bottles you receive!!
> 
> ...



Received a few yesterday... some people are quick. It's interesting as to the packaging some use. All arrived very well packaged and no chance of any breaking even if the postie decided to drop kick them across the lawn. 

I'm keeping a list of what from who and when.

As they are drunk I'll try and keep a record of what I thought of each as well (I'll do my best but it could get ugly if I have a big day/night).

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## BeerStein (23/12/09)

Sent mine yesterday. 100th batch 7% AG stout. Enjoy! :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## KHB (24/12/09)

Sent mine Tuesday AIPA

Enjoy.

KHB


----------



## Batz (24/12/09)

I'm in WA atm Mossy, will post it off when I get back home.
Drink the other 79 first !

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/12/09)

Sent mine down yesterday Mossy, hope it arrives today.
Aussie Ale, hope you enjoy.

Merry Christmas
Andrew


----------



## I like beer (24/12/09)

Will send mine next week, probably tuesday at this stage 



dave


----------



## manticle (24/12/09)

mossyrocks said:


> Received a few yesterday... some people are quick. It's interesting as to the packaging some use. All arrived very well packaged and no chance of any breaking even if the postie decided to drop kick them across the lawn.
> 
> I'm keeping a list of what from who and when.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit in between at the moment - I have very few bottles left but a fair bit fermenting/conditioning to be bottled.

I'd like to offer you a choice

Bottled, available and worth sending I have: 

Landlord clone, brewed at a case swap by other brewers, fermented by me
Hefeweizen
Dubbel (2-3 months old)
Dubbel (lighter coloured, maybe one month old)

About to be bottled (so requires conditioning)

Robust Porter
Tripel
Noble hopped Golden ale
Noble hopped Amber ale with Centennial

Just brewed:

Cream/strong stout

Any preferences? I'd prefer to send something I've tasted to make sure there's no issues but that means waiting in some circumstances. Alternatively I can just replace anything if I realise later it does have issues.


----------



## mossyrocks (24/12/09)

manticle said:


> I'm a bit in between at the moment - I have very few bottles left but a fair bit fermenting/conditioning to be bottled.
> 
> I'd like to offer you a choice
> 
> ...



Mate, the 2 - 3 month old Bubbel sounds the go.

Many thanks,

mossy


----------



## manticle (24/12/09)

Righto. In the post after the Christmas crazies.

Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (30/12/09)

E-mail sent, congrats mossyrocks, wish I had all those great beers to sample


----------



## barls (30/12/09)

got it packaged should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Damian44 (30/12/09)

Its in the mail. Well done, im sure im gonna win next year.


----------



## GumbyOne (30/12/09)

Oops, I forgot all about this, email sent


----------



## manticle (30/12/09)

Mailing tomorrow.


----------



## riverside (1/1/10)

Sent yesterday Mossy ! :beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (2/1/10)

Hey MossyRocks...make sure you post some photos of your presents!!


----------



## barls (2/1/10)

shit just realised i packaged it and got no further. still sitting on kitchen bench will post tomorrow i promise or ill attach something else thats special.


----------



## mossyrocks (2/1/10)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hey MossyRocks...make sure you post some photos of your presents!!




No worries. 

I haven't drunk any as yet (so far I have received 10 deliveries). 

Will have to start soon.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## manticle (2/1/10)

Posted yesterday. Label in the box but no rubber band. Sorry.


----------



## mfeighan (2/1/10)

sent xmas eve, i think i even rubber banded it!


----------



## jeddog (4/1/10)

Sent today.

A long neck of my "1968 Robust Porter". Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I have included the brew sheet for your interest.




cheers mate hope you enjoy




jeddog


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

jeddog said:


> Sent today.
> 
> A long neck of my "1968 Robust Porter". Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...



jeddog,

Looking forward to it.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

hey mossyrocks any chance of an update on the list of who you have received from and who are still waiting on.


----------



## vykuza (4/1/10)

barls said:


> hey mossyrocks any chance of an update on the list of who you have received from and who are still waiting on.




Still waiting on my Im afraid! I'll be sending on the 13th when I get back from OS.


----------



## bulp (4/1/10)

Package sent today Mossy , Hope you like it

:beer: 
Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (4/1/10)

Mine sent today, hope you enjoy :icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

barls said:


> hey mossyrocks any chance of an update on the list of who you have received from and who are still waiting on.


Barls,

I'll update tonight.

You'll have to take this list with a grain of salt as a fair few brewers have advised they are on holidays etc. and will send when they return home.

Cheers,

mossy

p.s. I've just been advised I've received 8 deliveries today.

Lucky postman on my run.

Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (4/1/10)

mine went today...


----------



## marksfish (4/1/10)

mine was sent today as well.


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

not a problem, i forgot to number or label mine with who it was from but it was a corked champagne bottle


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

barls said:


> not a problem, i forgot to number or label mine with who it was from but it was a corked champagne bottle



Barls,

Is it labelled the type of beer?

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

yeah it should be a braggot, cant remember the date though it was bottled as it was a while ago


----------



## syd_03 (4/1/10)

Hey Mossy,

I still haven't sent mine, I have nothing that great to send really. Just waiting to see if my first atempt at an APA is any good or else I'll send my last lonely bottle of ESB.

Sorry
Jason


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

barls said:


> hey mossyrocks any chance of an update on the list of who you have received from and who are still waiting on.



Guys,

This is what I have so far....

Brewer Date Received	Style	Comments

1.QldKev 
2. AndrewQLD	24/12/2009	Aussie Ale	Marco Polo hops - 30 IBUs 4.82%
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey 
5. Pok 24/12/2009 Wine	
6. barls 
7. Bradsbrew 
8. BEERHOG 
9. marksfish 
10. Mayor of Mildura	4/01/2010	Carp Wit	Brew sheet attached to bottle
11. Brendo 
12. Drew9242 
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier 4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
15. glaab 
16. geoff_tewierik 
17. citymorgue2 
18. mossyrocks 
19. Paddo 
20. Ratchie 
21. Cocko 24/12/2009	Cream Ale	3 - 4 weeks before drinking
22. Bulp 
23. Nick R 
24. Gulpa 
25. Josh 
26. .DJ. 
27. MaestroMatt 
28. Bowie in space	4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
29. Thommo 
30. A3k 
31. riverside 
32. I Like Beer 
33. Mikey 4/01/2010	Pilsner	
34. Homebrewer79 
35. WSC 4/01/2010	APA	
36. Steve 
37. Retsamhsam 
38. itmechanic 
39. Ben sa 
40. j1gsaw 22/12/2009	Belgian Wit	Wyeast 3944
41.jeddog 
42.Doogiechap 
43. Syd_03 
44.JonnyAnchovy 
45. DrSmurto 30/12/2009	Centennial IPA	Bottled conditioned Wyeast1409 + Boston Czech Pilsner 4.43% 36.4 IBUs Wyeast 2278
46. NME 4/01/2010	Extract APA	Brew sheet attached to bottle
47. Manticle 
48. Troy Dack 
49. Cocko 22/12/2009	APA	Blasted with Chinook
50.Fatgodzilla 
51. Clean Brewer 
52. BeerStein 4/01/2010	Stout	7%
53. Retsamhsam 
54. Damian44 4/01/2010	AAA	3.90%
55. Josh 
56. Muggus 
57. wonderwoman 
58. O'Henry 
59. dj1984 
60. cdbrown 
61. GumbyOne 
62. Robbo5253 
63. Petesbrew 29/12/2009	Bad Santa IPA	7%
64. ghhb 
65. Troydo 
66. achy 
67.KHB 29/12/2009	American IPA	5% 61.1 IBUs
68. gregs 
69. Randyrob FTW 
70. Batz 
71. Planner 
72. Thunus 
73. booyablack 
74. Fuddnuddler 
75. Haldini 29/12/2009	Christmas Beer	8.60%
76. Renegade 
77. Flash_DG 
78. Boston 
79. Rudi 101 23/12/2009	Rauchbier & Stout	

If there is any errors, please let me know.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Ross (4/1/10)

C'mon guys - over 2 weeks has passed & less than a quarter of the beers sent....

Enjoy Mossy :icon_drunk:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (4/1/10)

FWIW I've already spoke to Chris and he's happy to wait for my dopplebock to finish fermenting.


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

Sending out a bottle of Black Warrior Imperial Stout tommorrow. Just slapping a label on it now.
Many apologies for lateness!


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is what I have so far....
> 
> ...


As I said earlier in this tread, you need to take this list with a grain of salt as a fair few brewers have already advised me they won't be able to send until they return from holiday etc.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

also post being what it is atm, he will be lucky to get them before next christmas


----------



## Frank (4/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is what I have so far....
> 
> ...


Hi Mossy
Smurto and I shared postage.

Cheers
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mossyrocks (4/1/10)

Boston said:


> Hi Mossy
> Smurto and I shared postage.
> 
> Cheers
> Hope you enjoy.



Thanks mate.

I'll update my spreadsheet.

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (5/1/10)

Slight correction to your spreadsheet listing for my beer.

Its Wyeast 1469, not 1409 although i am sure you would have figured that out.

Ready to drink now its 5.7% abv and 55 IBU. English IPA in style (ie. a nice balanced beer, not an in your face AIPA) but used centennial all the way through. 

Enjoy ya lucky sod! :lol: 

Cheer
DrSmurto


----------



## mossyrocks (5/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Slight correction to your spreadsheet listing for my beer.
> 
> Its Wyeast 1469, not 1409 although i am sure you would have figured that out.
> 
> ...


Sorry DR. A typo.

Looking forward to this one.

I have my 50th birthday next week so the following weekend I'll be giving all these beers a bit of a nudge.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## thanme (5/1/10)

Did mine really only arrive yesterday?? I posted it before Christmas :/
It's a 4.8% APA using nothing but Nelson Sauvin (hence the name on the label ;P)


----------



## WSC (5/1/10)

Yeah me too.

I posted from Brisbane CBD GPO on 22nd of December and it arrived on Monday 4th Jan??

Bloody posties are slack!!

Maybe they wait til they have a heap of them to deliver? But then unless they are AHB members how would they know........wierd stuff...


----------



## mossyrocks (5/1/10)

WSC said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> I posted from Brisbane CBD GPO on 22nd of December and it arrived on Monday 4th Jan??
> 
> ...



NME & WSC,

Both of your deliveries were amongst 8 I received yesterday.

Postie must have been hanging onto them and delivering in bulk.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## WSC (5/1/10)

It would have been a lot to balance on the handle bars :lol:


----------



## gjhansford (5/1/10)

Posted my bottle today ...

ghhb :icon_cheers:


----------



## j1gsaw (5/1/10)

Hope you like it mate


----------



## petesbrew (7/1/10)

IMO mine tastes best chilled Mossy. Enjoy your 50th mate.


----------



## Gulpa (7/1/10)

Mine sent yesterday. Glad I didnt send it earlier as I found the original beer selected to have a slight issue (minor infection or something similar).

Enjoy.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## JaffaMan (7/1/10)

Damn, spewing I missed this lottery. 

I'm in for next years one.


----------



## Batz (8/1/10)

Posted today, unfortunately I have not brewed so I have sent a very nice imported beer instead.

Batz


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/10)

Shot mine off yesterday. Forgot to label the beer as mine butit does have 'oct' for octoberfest on the lid. Enjoy all these beers. U might gave to give one to the posty though as he'll be hating all these deliveries of boxes to ur place!


----------



## QldKev (8/1/10)

Mine should be out there somewhere in the gentle hands of Australia Post.

QldKev


----------



## Wonderwoman (8/1/10)

posted mine yesterday afternoon. it's labelled, but the labels are not particularly well attached, so hopefully they make it through the refrigeration process without falling off.


----------



## Flash_DG (8/1/10)

Posted today, Enjoy


----------



## brendo (8/1/10)

Mine is posted today mate... sorry for the delay and enjoy!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## mossyrocks (9/1/10)

Ok guys, 

Today I started to enjoy everyones beer. I am about to post my impressions of the beers I have drunk so far (this impression was also derived from friends who were also here to imbibe in these nectar delights).

Let me say from the outset, I am not a beer judge, I enjoy a good beer immensely, I also know what I like.
I have rated your beers on categories I look to when I sit down to have a beer. 

Please don't be offended if I didn't like your beer. Also, dont forget your beers came through Australia Post and could have sat anywhere while the strike was on or before they decide to send the beer.

Date Brewer	Style Comments

9/01/2010 NME Extract APA	
Clarity - Very thick almost murky

Carbonation - good

Colour - Off brown

Head - Long lasting - fluffy

Aroma - Gooseberries

Flavour/Taste - Beer had a lasting bitterness.

Overall Impression - If I was brutally honest I would not contemplate drinking this beer again.
I am not a fan of Nelson hops but that should not detract from you continuing to brew with this hops.
Sorry mate but I could not rate this beer any better.

9/01/2010	itmechanic	Landlord Clone	
Clarity - Cloudy

Carbonation - Low to nil

Colour - Medium copper

Head - Slight which reduces to wispy

Aroma - Nil

Flavour/Taste - Noticeable caramel & toffee flavours

Overall Impression - I have never tasted this style of beer before therefore I am unfamiliar of 
what is expected. The beer had a very dry finish. 
The beer was very subdued in both flavour and stated before I could not pick up any noticeable aromas.
Additionally there were many floaties present in the beer. 
I must admit my wife enjoyed this beer immensely.



9/01/2010	WSC	APA	
Clarity - Milky

Carbonation - Slight

Head - Fluffy

Aroma - Very slight citrus

Flavour/Taste - Very mellow to no hop bitterness. No aftertaste or lingering bitterness.

Overall Impression - A very subdued APA. There was no noticeable hop flavour/bitterness or aromas.


9/01/2010	Mayor of Mildura	Wit	
Clarity - Clear

Carbonation - Slight

Head - Fluffy

Aroma - Lemon

Flavour/Taste - The lemon addition has taken over the entire beer flavour.
I was unable to discern any other flavours.

Overall Impression - On a hot afternoon a glass of this will quench anyones thirst
and they would probably ask for another.


9/01/2010	Jisaw	Wit	
Clarity - Cloudy - which is what you expect from a Wit

Carbonation - Low

Head - Fluffy

Aroma - Faint orange citrus smell

Flavour/Taste - Very smooth sweet flavour. 

Overall Impression - I had a Hoegaarden yesterday (amongst others) and 
I enjoyed drinking this beer far more than the Hoegaarden. If I could brew a Wit like this I would be a happy man.


9/01/2009	Cocko APA	
Clarity - Clear

Carbonation - Nil

Head - Initial pour good but dissipates to slight

Aroma - Caramel and toffee aromas

Flavour/Taste - Good bitterness that lingers in the aftertaste. I thought the crystal flavour 
might be a bit high for this style of beer.

Overall Impression - I enjoyed this beer immensely. I was pleasantly surprised with the amount
of caramel flavour this beer imparted. As you stated this was bottled from a keg therefore
this would explain the no carbonation.

9/01/2010	Booyablack Pale Ale	
Clarity - good

Carbonation - Slight to nil

Head - Good

Aroma - I was unable to pick what the aromas were for this beer

Flavour/Taste - My initial impression was apricot and was unable to discern any other flavours after this.

Overall Impression - Sorry mate but the overall impression was not a beer I would want to 
try again in the short term.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/1/10)

Make sure you let me know how the bottle of Viognier goes down mate. I know its not beer but you will need a break after getting through all the other beers.


----------



## j1gsaw (9/1/10)

Thanks Mossy, I appreciate it.


----------



## thanme (9/1/10)

That won't detract me from brewing with them. I love NS for some strange reason 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## booyablack (11/1/10)

That was my second brew ever so I didn't think it was too bad for an early attempt. I'm sure that experience will be my friend in the future.

Glad it arrived safe and sound though. I'm looking forward to trying a Mossyrocks beer when I win the lottery next Christmas!


----------



## jeddog (12/1/10)

Hey Mossyrocks

Got a up dates on beer arrivals?




also maybe some pics




jeddog


----------



## WSC (12/1/10)

Mossy, thanks for the detailed feedback. 

It was not a requirement of winning but is appreciated.

Thanks Mate.


----------



## robbo5253 (18/1/10)

Mossy,

Are you able to give us an update of what you have received? want to make sure mine got there ok!

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## ben_sa (18/1/10)

Mine has been given to the old girl (mum owns a post office 

Expect it hopefully this week mossy

Mine was my first APA after about 3 years off brewing


----------



## mossyrocks (18/1/10)

Guys and Gals, 

This is where I am at for deliveries.

I have drunk a few more beers on the weekend, I'll try and update with photos etc. in the next day or so.

Brewer	Date Received	Style	Comments

1.QldKev 
2. AndrewQLD	24/12/2009	Aussie Ale	Marco Polo hops - 30 IBUs 4.82%
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey 
5. Pok	24/12/2009	Wine	
6. barls	6/01/2010	Baggot	Belgian yeast bottled 21/01/2009
7. Bradsbrew 
8. BEERHOG 
9. marksfish 
10. Mayor of Mildura	4/01/2010	Carp Wit	Brew sheet attached to bottle
11. Brendo	13/01/2010	Hop Yard Pale Ale	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
12. Drew9242 
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier	4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
15. glaab 
16. geoff_tewierik 
17. citymorgue2	13/01/2010	Red Oct?	
18. mossyrocks	me	me	lucky me
19. Paddo 
20. Ratchie	7/01/2010	Lager	5%
21. Cocko	24/12/2009	Cream Ale	3 - 4 weeks before drinking
22. Bulp	7/01/2010	Scottish Export 80/-	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
23. Nick R 
24. Gulpa 
25. Josh	7/01/2010	Belgian Golden Strong	
26. .DJ.	6/01/2010	Xmoose Ale	
27. MaestroMatt 
28. Bowie in space	4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
29. Thommo 
30. A3k 
31. riverside	11/01/2010	Coopers Pale Ale Clone	K & B
32. I Like Beer 
33. Mikey	4/01/2010	Pilsner	
34. Homebrewer79	11/01/2010	Amarillo Pale Ale	
35. WSC	4/01/2010	APA	
36. Steve 
37. Retsamhsam 
38. itmechanic	6/01/2010	Landlord clone	
39. Ben sa 
40. j1gsaw	22/12/2009	Belgian Wit	Wyeast 3944
41.jeddog	7/01/2010	Robust Porter	
42.Doogiechap 
43. Syd_03 
44.JonnyAnchovy 
45. DrSmurto	30/12/2009	Centennial IPA	Bottled conditioned Wyeast1409
46. NME	4/01/2010	Extract APA	Brew sheet attached to bottle
47. Manticle	7/01/2010	Belgian Dubbel	
48. Troy Dack 
49. Cocko	22/12/2009	APA	Blasted with Chinook
50.Fatgodzilla 
51. Clean Brewer 
52. BeerStein	4/01/2010	Stout	7%
53. Retsamhsam 
54. Damian44	4/01/2010	AAA	3.90%
55. Josh	7/01/2010	German Pilsner	
56. Muggus	11/01/2010	Black Warrior Imperial Stout	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
57. wonderwoman	11/01/2010	Coopers Canadian Blonde	Refer bottle for details
58. O'Henry	14/01/2010	Blatic Porter?	
59. dj1984 
60. cdbrown 
61. GumbyOne 
62. Robbo5253	11/01/2010	Coopers Dark Ale Clone	Extract brewed 5/10 ready 5/12
63. Petesbrew	29/12/2009	Bad Santa IPA	7%
64. ghhb	6/01/2010	Bohemian Pilsner Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
65. Troydo 
66. achy 
67.KHB	29/12/2009	American IPA	5% 61.1 IBUs
68. gregs 
69. Randyrob FTW 
70. Batz	11/01/2010	Lindeman Framboise	
71. Planner	7/01/2010	Chocolate Stout	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
72. Thunus	7/01/2010	Aussie Ale	
73. booyablack	7/01/2010	Pale Ale	4.20%
74. Fuddnuddler 
75. Haldini	29/12/2009	Christmas Beer	8.60%
76. Renegade 
77. Flash_DG	11/01/2010	Coffee Choc Porter	
78. Boston	30/12/2009	Czech Pilsner	4.43% 36.4 IBUs Wyeast 2278
79. Rudi 101	23/12/2009	Rauchbier & Stout	

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Ross (18/1/10)

Come on guys, doesn't bode well for future Lotteries if nearly half the bottles haven't arrived after a month!!!

Mossy shouldn't have to chase these...

Cheers Ross


----------



## .DJ. (18/1/10)

i say a public naming and shaming on Feb 1.....


----------



## QldKev (18/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> This is where I am at for deliveries.
> 
> ...



Can't understand why mine hasn't arrived. Thought you would have had it a long time ago. The posty must be sitting down to a nice cold Weizen. I may post another one.


QldKev


----------



## Gulpa (18/1/10)

QldKev said:


> Can't understand why mine hasn't arrived. Thought you would have had it a long time ago. The posty must be sitting down to a nice cold Weizen. I may post another one.
> 
> 
> QldKev



Mine too. <_<


----------



## fuddnuddler (18/1/10)

Mine should be with you by now mate...let me know if it hasn't lobbed in a couple of days and will send another.
cheers
Fuddnuddler


----------



## schooey (18/1/10)

Apologies, mossy, spent 3 weeks away over Chrissy and all last week in Whyalla... Will definitely get something to you this week... Didn't think there'd be too much panic anyway, since you'd already have 40 odd tallies to wade through at the least...


----------



## marksfish (18/1/10)

smoked porter sent jan. 4 looks like auspost is the first to be named and shamed!


----------



## cdbrown (18/1/10)

I already mentioned to mossy about what I had in the fermenter and in kegs and he chose the Golden Ale from the fermenter. Need to bottle it and will post once ready - although he'll need to wait a few weeks for it to carb up properly


----------



## gregs (18/1/10)

Thunnus and I sent 3 beers over a week ago??? :unsure:


----------



## dj1984 (18/1/10)

mine should be there or be close it will be from Daniel jones i forgot to put my user name on it.


----------



## Doogiechap (18/1/10)

Mine was sent last Thurs so should be there very soon 
Galaxy IIPA 160 IBU 8%
IIPA is written on the top of the Champers bottle.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Brewer	Date Received	Style	Comments
> 17. citymorgue2	13/01/2010	Red Oct?




Yeah I put 'red oct' instead of 'brown Oct' on the label. Its a darker octoberfest style beer. was playiing on the _Hunt for Red October _movie title.
drink whenever you like. she's ready to be drunk but will store for months.


----------



## O'Henry (19/1/10)

Hey Mossy. There was a note in mine describing the beer. Maybe it went missing. It's a Dark Bitter of sorts, not a Baltic Porter. Hope it is palatable. Maybe the lotto should be done mid year when the weather is friendly for postal beer travel.


----------



## petesbrew (19/1/10)

I'm thinking, by the looks of all the missing bottles, I'll be sending mine next year by registered post.
Obviously they're having some pretty good tasting sessions in the mailing rooms.
Glad mine arrived okay.


----------



## brettprevans (19/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> I'm thinking, by the looks of all the missing bottles, I'll be sending mine next year by registered post.


registered post, normal delivery was only an extra couple bucks. Like 2 or 3. I thought it was worth it. So it was like $13 in total


----------



## mossyrocks (19/1/10)

marksfish said:


> smoked porter sent jan. 4 looks like auspost is the first to be named and shamed!



Finally found the owner for this beer. I received that one on 12th Jan.

Thanks,

mossy


----------



## mossyrocks (19/1/10)

dj1984 said:


> mine should be there or be close it will be from Daniel jones i forgot to put my user name on it.


Another owner for a beer I received is found. I only had 2 - markfish and you.

What style is this one?

Cheers.


----------



## planner (19/1/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='584683' date='Jan 19 2010, 01:22 AM']Maybe the lotto should be done mid year when the weather is friendly for postal beer travel.[/quote]

Probably a good idea. I posted mine when it was 37deg (and getting warmer) because I was going away for a few weeks and didn't want to wait for cooler weather when I returned. 1500km and 8 days on the Newell Hwy @ 37deg cant be good.

Hope it's still OK Mossy.

Planner


----------



## mossyrocks (21/1/10)

Here's a few photos of the beers received and what has been consumed.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/10)

.DJ. said:


> i say a public naming and shaming on Feb 1.....




I'd say mind your own business.


----------



## .DJ. (21/1/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'd say mind your own business.



get over yourself... we all entered this expecting

1. to win a crap load of beer
or
2. to have to send one of our own


I didnt win so held up my end of the bargain...

Im sure everyone out there who would expect all 50+ plus beers to be sent to them if they won... so its only fair that they send theirs over.. Dont enter is you arent prepared to participate FULLY!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/10)

.DJ. said:


> get over yourself... we all entered this expecting
> 
> 1. to win a crap load of beer
> or
> ...




I still say mind your own business. You entered into an agreement with Mossy and held it - good for you. Now get off your soapbox. Unsent beers are betwen Mossy and anyone who hasn't sent them. Why would anyone think otherwise.


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/10)

QldKev said:


> Here are the ground rules:
> 
> 2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed excl.gif



since it was part of the T&C entering, I say shame. although maybe try and contact them first. I suppose they could on holidays. and shaming could just be listing the names of those not yet received.


----------



## Steve (21/1/10)

Mine is in the mail today Mossy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pennywise (21/1/10)

I doubt he'll recieve number 76's entry


----------



## QldKev (21/1/10)

Mossy, can you confirm if you have / have not received mine. If not I will get another packaged up tonight for tomorrows post.

QldKev


----------



## Kleiny (21/1/10)

Sorry Mossy

Ive just been a slack bastard and have not sent it yet, i will get it out tomorrow

I totally agree that if you enter something be it a bulk buy or lotto you need to pay up.

Im just slack but it will get there.

Kleiny


----------



## mossyrocks (21/1/10)

QldKev said:


> Mossy, can you confirm if you have / have not received mine. If not I will get another packaged up tonight for tomorrows post.
> 
> QldKev



Sorry mate, I've rechecked but haven't received yours.

Thanks


----------



## fuddnuddler (22/1/10)

Hey Mossy, any chance of an updated 'received' list so I can check if mine has lobbed yet (it should have)
cheers


----------



## QldKev (22/1/10)

Hi Mossy, another bottle of the best wiezen on it;s way; posted last night.

QldKev


----------



## mossyrocks (22/1/10)

fuddnuddler said:


> Hey Mossy, any chance of an updated 'received' list so I can check if mine has lobbed yet (it should have)
> cheers


With a handle like that "fuddnuddler" I wouldn't forget and yes yours has arrived.

Cheers


----------



## fuddnuddler (22/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> With a handle like that "fuddnuddler" I wouldn't forget and yes yours has arrived.
> 
> Cheers




good news...cheers!


----------



## ben_sa (23/1/10)

mine was posted tues/wed this week, PET 750ml with Ben_SAPA

As in south aust pale ale....

Eh lame i know but its all i could think of


----------



## petesbrew (25/1/10)

Come on Mossy,
I'm sure I'm not the only impatient one waiting on your next list of tasting notes! :beer:


----------



## schooey (1/2/10)

Apologies again, Mossy, but I didn't get mine away to you until today.. I really didn't have anything of mine to send, so I made up for the lateness by sending you a bottle of the Brew Boys Ace of Spades I picked up in Adelaide a couple of weeks ago... Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## QldKev (1/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Hi Mossy, another bottle of the best wiezen on it;s way; posted last night.
> 
> QldKev



Hi Mossy,

Can we get an updated list so we can start to action:
2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed excl.gif

Fingers crossed that mine has arrived; I don;t want to be shamed  

Also found the original bottle. Visiting the local Bunnings store and notice a parcel wrapped up like the 'one my wife posted' on the shelf in customer enquiries area. Asked the lady 'How long has Bunnings been stocking beer'. She gave me a strange look and then someone who knew me laughed and said my wife had left it there and she had told her it was there. (My wife works at the Bunnings)

QldKev


----------



## drew9242 (1/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Hi Mossy,
> 
> Can we get an updated list so we can start to action:
> 2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed excl.gif
> ...



Hehe thats funny about the bottle.

Update would be good so i can tell if mine actually got to you.

Cheers Drew


----------



## syd_03 (1/2/10)

G'day Mossy,

My APA is three weeks in the bottle now and I am reasonably happy with it, so it will be in the post in the next day or so.

Sorry for the wait, just wanted to send you something that wasn't left overbeers that have been sitting in my cupboard the last 6 months.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## mossyrocks (1/2/10)

Sorry guys with the tardiness of my followup of who has sent beers and my thoughts on the beers I have drunk but I've been a bit busy with a job transition.

The following is the state of play with the delivers :-

Brewer	Date Received	Style	Comments

1.QldKev 
2. AndrewQLD	24/12/2009	Aussie Ale	Marco Polo hops - 30 IBUs 4.82%
3. Kleiny 
4. Schooey 
5. Pok	24/12/2009	Wine	
6. barls	6/01/2010	Baggot	Belgian yeast bottled 21/01/2009
7. Bradsbrew 
8. BEERHOG	20/10/2010	Aussie Lager	Refer notes
9. marksfish	12/01/2010	Smoked Porter	
10. Mayor of Mildura	4/01/2010	Carp Wit	Brew sheet attached to bottle
11. Brendo	13/01/2010	Hop Yard Pale Ale	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
12. Drew9242 
13. Domonsura 
14. Bizier	4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
15. glaab 
16. geoff_tewierik 
17. citymorgue2	13/01/2010	Red Oct?	Dark Octoberfest style beer
18. mossyrocks	me	me	lucky me
19. Paddo	1/02/2010	Amber Ale	
20. Ratchie	7/01/2010	Lager	5%
21. Cocko	24/12/2009	Cream Ale	3 - 4 weeks before drinking
22. Bulp	7/01/2010	Scottish Export 80/-	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
23. Nick R 
24. Gulpa	8/01/2010	Munich Dunkel	4.70%
25. Josh	7/01/2010	Belgian Golden Strong	
26. .DJ.	6/01/2010	Xmoose Ale	
27. MaestroMatt 
28. Bowie in space	4/01/2010	Summer Ale	
29. Thommo 
30. A3k 
31. riverside	11/01/2010	Coopers Pale Ale Clone	K & B
32. I Like Beer	27/01/2010	?	?
33. Mikey	4/01/2010	Pilsner	
34. Homebrewer79	11/01/2010	Amarillo Pale Ale	
35. WSC	4/01/2010	APA	
36. Steve 
37. Retsamhsam 
38. itmechanic	6/01/2010	Landlord clone	
39. Ben sa	1/02/2010	Pale Ale	
40. j1gsaw	22/12/2009	Belgian Wit	Wyeast 3944
41.jeddog	7/01/2010	Robust Porter	
42.Doogiechap	19/01/2010	IPA	
43. Syd_03 
44.JonnyAnchovy 
45. DrSmurto	30/12/2009	Centennial IPA	Bottled conditioned Wyeast1409
46. NME	4/01/2010	Extract APA	Brew sheet attached to bottle
47. Manticle	7/01/2010	Belgian Dubbel	
48. Troy Dack 
49. Cocko	22/12/2009	APA	Blasted with Chinook
50.Fatgodzilla 
51. Clean Brewer 
52. BeerStein	4/01/2010	Stout	7%
53. Retsamhsam 
54. Damian44	4/01/2010	AAA	3.90%
55. Josh	7/01/2010	German Pilsner	
56. Muggus	11/01/2010	Black Warrior Imperial Stout	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
57. wonderwoman	11/01/2010	Coopers Canadian Blonde	Refer bottle for details
58. O'Henry	14/01/2010	Dark Bitter	
59. dj1984	14/01/2010	?	
60. cdbrown	1/02/2010	Gloden Ale	Refer bottles for details
61. GumbyOne	27/102/10	?	?
62. Robbo5253	11/01/2010	Coopers Dark Ale Clone	Extract brewed 5/10 ready 5/12
63. Petesbrew	29/12/2009	Bad Santa IPA	7%
64. ghhb	6/01/2010	Bohemian Pilsner Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
65. Troydo 
66. achy 
67.KHB	29/12/2009	American IPA	5% 61.1 IBUs
68. gregs	7/01/2010	Aussie Ale	
69. Randyrob FTW 
70. Batz	11/01/2010	Lindeman Framboise	
71. Planner	7/01/2010	Chocolate Stout	Refer brew sheet attached to bottle
72. Thunus	7/01/2010	Aussie Ale	
73. booyablack	7/01/2010	Pale Ale	4.20%
74. Fuddnuddler	18/01/2010	IPA	Refer bottle for details
75. Haldini	29/12/2009	Christmas Beer	8.60%
76. Renegade 
77. Flash_DG	11/01/2010	Coffee Choc Porter	
78. Boston	30/12/2009	Czech Pilsner	4.43% 36.4 IBUs Wyeast 2278
79. Rudi 101	23/12/2009	Rauchbier & Stout	


I have received the following but don't know the beer style or your AHB handle :-

Steve Clark - Golden Pale Ale
GumbyOne - ?
I Like Beer - ?


I have also done a few more reviews on the beers but haven't had a chance to write them up. I should have them to you in the next couple of days.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Steve (1/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Steve Clark - Golden Pale Ale
> 
> 
> mossy



Number 36. Steve - Wychwood, Circlemaster - Golden Pale Ale

I havent brewed anyworth worth drinking for a while so bought this one.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mossyrocks (1/2/10)

Steve said:


> Number 36. Steve - Wychwood, Circlemaster - Golden Pale Ale
> 
> I havent brewed anyworth worth drinking for a while so bought this one.
> 
> ...




Steve,

Thought it might have been you.

Many thanks,

mossy


----------



## Batz (1/2/10)

Steve said:


> Number 36. Steve - Wychwood, Circlemaster - Golden Pale Ale
> 
> I havent brewed anyworth worth drinking for a while so bought this one.
> 
> ...




I had nothing in a bottle either, I bought a beer to keep off _the list of shame_







Batz :lol:


----------



## vykuza (1/2/10)

Good news! I gave my contribution to the Mossyrocks Liver Fund to the lads in the mail room at work today. It should be winging its way to you already mossy!


----------



## QldKev (1/2/10)

Noooo, it's the first of Feb so the shame list stands, and I'm on it!!!!

I posted this bottle myself on the 21 Jan and watch the postal worker put it in the bag for postage.

Apologies to Mossy for not holding up on my side of the deal; but I will get a bottle to you.

Please turn up soon little bottle..

QldKev


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Noooo, it's the first of Feb so the shame list stands, and I'm on it!!!!



I haven't sent anything to Mossy other than an apology, an excuse and a promise. The first brew of the year is reaching the end of fermentation and is shaping up rather nicely. I'll know next week if it is the one! But I will not accept any bullshit about being on a shame list.


----------



## QldKev (1/2/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I haven't sent anything to Mossy other than an apology, an excuse and a promise. The first brew of the year is reaching the end of fermentation and is shaping up rather nicely. I'll know next week if it is the one! But I will not accept any bullshit about being on a shame list.




It's not bullshit; we need to have a shame date otherwise in 2 years time we can be saying "I'm going to post it". The original post stated about the shame rule! I'm the same as everyone. I was away/busy at Christmas, then I though my first bottle had been sent and waited for it, and then have even sent another bottle (prior to finding the first), which I personally posted on the 21 Jan and watched it go int he mail sack. Since my bottle has not turned up several weeks after the draw I need to pull my finger out to uphold my side of the deal. I'm man enough to admitt this.

QldKev


----------



## bradsbrew (1/2/10)

Well shame on Mossy for not rockin up to Babbs and collecting his beer. h34r:


----------



## Batz (1/2/10)

QldKev said:


> It's not bullshit; we need to have a shame date otherwise in 2 years time we can be saying "I'm going to post it". The original post stated about the shame rule! I'm the same as everyone. I was away/busy at Christmas, then I though my first bottle had been sent and waited for it, and then have even sent another bottle (prior to finding the first), which I personally posted on the 21 Jan and watched it go int he mail sack. Since my bottle has not turned up several weeks after the draw I need to pull my finger out to uphold my side of the deal. I'm man enough to admitt this.
> 
> QldKev


----------



## QldKev (1/2/10)

A Derryn Hinch moment...


----------



## Josh (1/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thought it might have been you.
> 
> ...



Don't blame you for the inactivity on the brewing front Mossy. Plenty of bottles in the mail lately.


----------



## drew9242 (1/2/10)

Ohh crap i sent me bottle on the 11th and is still isnt there. I don't think the postie works between albany and queensland. I'm still waiting for something from queensland. And the worst part, it costs me nearly $20 bucks to send a bottle there. I might wait another week to see if you get it. Sorry about the wait mossy. I hope it gets to you cause it was me last bottle of that batch of beer.

Cheers Drew


----------



## glaab (2/2/10)

I bottled/ kegged yesterday for the 1st time since Nov 11th, now that's shameful !
My bottle [APA] is on it's way Mossy, it should condition up ok in the back of the posties truck


----------



## QldKev (2/2/10)

I'm still worried about what barls sent

_barls 6/01/2010 Baggot Belgian yeast bottled 21/01/2009_

don't google Baggot at work thou....

QldKev


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/2/10)

QldKev said:


> I'm still worried about what barls sent
> 
> _barls 6/01/2010 Baggot Belgian yeast bottled 21/01/2009_
> 
> ...




and you people think I'm over sensitive about all the fruit beers he includes in NSW case swaps!


----------



## barls (2/2/10)

QldKev said:


> I'm still worried about what barls sent
> 
> _barls 6/01/2010 Baggot Belgian yeast bottled 21/01/2009_
> 
> ...


and i thought u were educated. A braggot is a form of mead. That one in particular did really well in the castle hill comp even though the judges had no idea on the style and at a year old is still yet 2 peak. Besides isnt it the point of sending beers that are different. As for fatz i got sent a video of u going back 2 the raspberry wheat tap more than once. 
of


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/2/10)

barls said:


> and i thought u were educated. A braggot is a form of mead. That one in particular did really well in the castle hill comp even though the judges had no idea on the style and at a year old is still yet 2 peak. Besides isnt it the point of sending beers that are different. As for fatz i got sent a video of u going back 2 the raspberry wheat tap more than once.
> of



I think kevs referring to the _Baggot_ you made not the Braggot.

Andrew


----------



## thanme (2/2/10)

Drew9242 said:


> Ohh crap i sent me bottle on the 11th and is still isnt there. I don't think the postie works between albany and queensland. I'm still waiting for something from queensland. And the worst part, it costs me nearly $20 bucks to send a bottle there. I might wait another week to see if you get it. Sorry about the wait mossy. I hope it gets to you cause it was me last bottle of that batch of beer.
> 
> Cheers Drew



Try checking your local Bunnings for your missing bottle


----------



## QldKev (2/2/10)

barls said:


> and i thought u were educated. A braggot is a form of mead. That one in particular did really well in the castle hill comp even though the judges had no idea on the style and at a year old is still yet 2 peak. Besides isnt it the point of sending beers that are different. As for fatz i got sent a video of u going back 2 the raspberry wheat tap more than once.
> of




I bet the judges enjoyed the baggot :lol: Did they try any braggot aswell ? :beer: 

read post 338 if you don't understand what we are on about...

QldKev

edit: added post 338 ref.


----------



## barls (2/2/10)

sorry mate i scanned but missed the mistake.
hey mossy, fix that up will you.


----------



## I like beer (2/2/10)

sorry mossy I dont know what the beer is (been pretty slack on bottle records) but I had 5 bottles left that looked the same 2 where good &2 weren't too flash, let me know if it tastes ok


----------



## j1gsaw (2/2/10)

HAHAHAHAH, i heard chappo is a big Baggot fan... hahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/10)

I'm the only Baggot in the Swap!


----------



## GumbyOne (2/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> I have received the following but don't know the beer style or your AHB handle :-
> 
> Steve Clark - Golden Pale Ale
> GumbyOne - ?
> I Like Beer - ?



Mines a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, it's ready to go


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/2/10)

holy crap. Add me to the shame list - the bottle is sitting in my office waiting to be posted since jan the 14th!

Should reach you via express satchel by the end of the week.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/2/10)

Well the beer I'm sending Mossy finished fermenting on the weekend and was filtered and kegged on Sunday after a crash chill. Just need a capper and he'll get a Coopers long neck worth dropped off on his doorstep this weekend, seeing as I'm not too far away.

All this name and shame crap is fugucked (especially if mossy knew it was going to be delayed), some people spent time crafting fresh beer for the man, rather than grabbing something out of the fridge that's been bottled for ages


----------



## j1gsaw (2/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Well the beer I'm sending Mossy finished fermenting on the weekend and was filtered and kegged on Sunday after a crash chill. Just need a capper and he'll get a Coopers long neck worth dropped off on his doorstep this weekend, seeing as I'm not too far away.
> 
> All this name and shame crap is fugucked (especially if mossy knew it was going to be delayed), some people spent time crafting fresh beer for the man, rather than grabbing something out of the fridge that's been bottled for ages




Id rather something thats been bottled for ages then a green beer...
I think for future reference anyone that enters these comps should at least have a beer/beers ready for consumption upon sending it, 
none of this "you will have it in 4 weeks when i get around to brewing it shit"


----------



## mossyrocks (2/2/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Well the beer I'm sending Mossy finished fermenting on the weekend and was filtered and kegged on Sunday after a crash chill. Just need a capper and he'll get a Coopers long neck worth dropped off on his doorstep this weekend, seeing as I'm not too far away.
> 
> All this name and shame crap is fugucked (especially if mossy knew it was going to be delayed), some people spent time crafting fresh beer for the man, rather than grabbing something out of the fridge that's been bottled for ages



If you had read my responses throughout this tread you would realise that I didn't care (and had been previously advised by the participants they would would be delayed) when the beers turned up.

The only time I have publised the state of play was when I was asked.

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/2/10)

Oh I had Chris,

I know you're on the right page, just some other self righteous posters getting my goat 

I nibble baitless hooks sometime s


----------



## jeddog (2/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Id rather something thats been bottled for ages then a green beer...
> I think for future reference anyone that enters these comps should at least have a beer/beers ready for consumption upon sending it,
> none of this "you will have it in 4 weeks when i get around to brewing it shit"









+1


----------



## gregs (2/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Id rather something thats been bottled for ages then a green beer...
> I think for future reference anyone that enters these comps should at least have a beer/beers ready for consumption upon sending it,
> none of this "you will have it in 4 weeks when i get around to brewing it shit"




I agree with this comment, after all it was a Christmas Lottery and it is now February, in the beginning the author did state that there would be a naming and shaming. I guess there was no mention of the time restraints on this action but having known this ask yourself the question, (what is a fair enough time to deliver) and if you knew you could not deliver in reasonable time then why could people not have stated that in the first place, remember you put your name down against the number of your choice. I'm not trying to cause a stir but I find it amusing that any talk of this naming and shaming has people now commenting on the how's and whys they have not delivered. Whatever the reasons it's about time Mossy had his winnings don't you think?


----------



## bradsbrew (2/2/10)

gregs said:


> I agree with this comment, after all it was a Christmas Lottery and it is now February, in the beginning the author did state that there would be a naming and shaming. I guess there was no mention of the time restraints on this action but having known this ask yourself the question, (what is a fair enough time to deliver) and if you knew you could not deliver in reasonable time then why could people not have stated that in the first place, remember you put your name down against the number of your choice. I'm not trying to cause a stir but I find it amusing that any talk of this naming and shaming has people now commenting on the how's and whys they have not delivered. Whatever the reasons it's about time Mossy had his winnings don't you think?



Thats a fair call gregs BUT I had a nice stout ready for the winner and knowing that mossy is not the biggest fan of stout I would prefer to give him another style. I have communicated. 

Brad


----------



## glaab (2/2/10)

I have some bottles of toucan stout which are crap, should I have sent him one of them or waited until I bottled yesterday and sent him a decent bottle of ale? I don't hear Mossy whining, get a grip.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/2/10)

How about we all take a chill pill, Mossy is happy with how things have gone so perhaps we should leave it at that before the thread and the whole idea of the lottery gets thrown out the window.

It would be a shame if the lottery wasn't repeated at a future date because of the responses in this thread.

Anyway mossy, hope you haven't been put off critiquing the beers.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## domonsura (2/2/10)

gregs said:


> Whatever the reasons it's about time Mossy had his winnings don't you think?



Yes...it is about time, but this is all said from one perspective. Yours. Maybe your life is simple. Some of us have lives that involve juggling Christmas, 80 hour weeks running a business, kids back to school, home, and the fact that sometimes you stuff a brew up and it's just plain not good enough to send...I mean what's the point in sending a shit  poor quality beer if you know you can do better. I have about 100 different bottles of beer sitting around the place of various sizes and quality - made by others...., but I agreed to send one of mine. You have no idea what communication has been exchanged with Mossy, and nor is it any of your business unless he chooses to make it so. Simple as that as far as I am concerned. I owe Mossy a beer, and I have spoken with him about it. This name and shame thing is bullshit a silly idea. There's no shame involved unless you've reneged on the arrangement. FFS, I mean really ....we're amongst friends, not a bunch of bored teenagers itching for a reason to give each other shit a hard time...... <_<

edit: transalated from 'annoyed kiwi' to 'politically correct Aussie' :lol:

Mossy will get all of his beers....chill out.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (2/2/10)

overall I reckon this has been a huge success, despite slackers like me and crybabies pouting about not getting their desired number. Couple of small hiccups, but overall a great success (esp. for mossy!)


----------



## gregs (2/2/10)

domonsura said:


> Yes...it is about time, but this is all said from one perspective. Yours. Maybe your life is simple. Some of us have lives that involve juggling Christmas, 80 hour weeks running a business, kids back to school, home, and the fact that sometimes you stuff a brew up and it's just plain not good enough to send...I mean what's the point in sending a shit poor quality beer if you know you can do better. I have about 100 different bottles of beer sitting around the place of various sizes and quality - made by others...., but I agreed to send one of mine. You have no idea what communication has been exchanged with Mossy, and nor is it any of your business unless he chooses to make it so. Simple as that as far as I am concerned. I owe Mossy a beer, and I have spoken with him about it. This name and shame thing is bullshit a silly idea. There's no shame involved unless you've reneged on the arrangement. FFS, I mean really ....we're amongst friends, not a bunch of bored teenagers itching for a reason to give each other shit a hard time...... <_<
> 
> edit: transalated from 'annoyed kiwi' to 'politically correct Aussie' :lol:
> 
> Mossy will get all of his beers....chill out.



As you said, (yes it is about time) so get off you soap box and stop you [email protected]#king preaching to AHB members. If youre so sick of us then [email protected]#ck off. And dont preach you shit to me you moron.


----------



## gregs (2/2/10)

Edit; wasnt commenting on Mossys behalf. This is a community and it was my thoughts only. I wasnt making any judgment towards other AHB members.


----------



## dpadden (2/2/10)

Oh Dear  

Kinda glad I didn't win now. Hope you enjoy the beer Mossy


----------



## Fents (3/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> and crybabies pouting about not getting their desired number.



dont worry i've had three counselling sessions already on that point. i should recover by the next xmas lottery.


----------



## brendo (3/2/10)

Fents said:


> dont worry i've had three counselling sessions already on that point. i should recover by the next xmas lottery.




Sorry Fents... next time around mate I will consult on number selection with you beforehand... as it was, YOUR number was a shit one anyway h34r:


----------



## Batz (3/2/10)

gregs said:


> As you said, (yes it is about time) so get off you soap box and stop you [email protected]#king preaching to AHB members. If youre so sick of us then [email protected]#ck off. And dont preach you shit to me you moron.




I for one will not enter one of these again.
Like most things on here it has become something of a shit fight.

Batz


----------



## petesbrew (3/2/10)

Batz said:


> I for one will not enter one of these again.
> Like most things on here it has become something of a shit fight.
> 
> Batz


Totally understand. Lucky I found a tally worthy of the lottery when I entered.
Now all the love has been shared around, I think it's about time the AHB Pub Crawl threads get underway.


----------



## Fents (3/2/10)

brendo said:


> Sorry Fents... next time around mate I will consult on number selection with you beforehand... as it was, YOUR number was a shit one anyway h34r:



is that you johnny anchovy?


----------



## domonsura (3/2/10)

gregs said:


> As you said, (yes it is about time) so get off you soap box and stop you [email protected]#king preaching to AHB members. If you’re so sick of us then [email protected]#ck off. And don’t preach you shit to me you moron.



Who was preaching with the 'about time' shit? Whining like a child because *someone else* hasn't got all their beer yet? (Even though he's not complaining..) And there's no 'us' involved.....I was talking directly to you, not everyone else so go pull yourself....you can interpret that one on your own hopefully.


----------



## Adamt (3/2/10)

Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Thommo (3/2/10)

You're not allowed to mention Christmas anymore. Too many people get offended.

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## cdbrown (3/2/10)

Glad mine arrived safe and sound. Put into an express satchel on Friday and arrived on the Monday. The bonus was it was cheaper and much faster to post like that than in the cardboard box due to being overweight.

Now for the review - tasted ?? but carbonation was seriously missing ....


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/2/10)

Fents said:


> dont worry i've had three counselling sessions already on that point. i should recover by the next xmas lottery.



Actually really wasn't refering to you - there was another unnamed member who went a little wierd over the number selection. Read back if you dare - don't want to quote the posts because it would probably just promote more cancer in this thread.




Batz - sad to hear you won't be participating again - really hope you'll reconsider - it's a great opportunity for people to try brews from more experienced members of the community, like yourself. I think this is a really fantastic initiative, and aside from a few tiny cock-ups went really well. anything with 80 punters is likely to have one or two rotten apples.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/2/10)

Fents said:


> is that you johnny anchovy?



nup.


----------



## gregs (3/2/10)

j1gsaw said:


> Id rather something thats been bottled for ages then a green beer...
> I think for future reference anyone that enters these comps should at least have a beer/beers ready for consumption upon sending it,
> none of this "you will have it in 4 weeks when i get around to brewing it shit"



I commented on this post and forwarded my opinion with at least some diplomacy and got slammed. 

My response was totally out of line and I apologise for that. I am sorry I have offended any AHB members who read my profanities in post # 375 (this will never happen again). I also feel that after being a part of the 2009 Christmas Lottery with all good intent, and then being told it was none of my business upset me as I was actually a part of this from the beginning. I guess we all live by different levels of moral standard and I am guilty of expecting the same. 

 Once again I apologise for my outbreak and I am sorry for my profanities. 

gregs.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/2/10)

gregs said:


> I commented on this post and forwarded my opinion with at least some diplomacy and got slammed.
> 
> My response was totally out of line and I apologise for that. I am sorry I have offended any AHB members who read my profanities in post # 375 (this will never happen again). I also feel that after being a part of the 2009 Christmas Lottery with all good intent, and then being told it was none of my business upset me as I was actually a part of this from the beginning. I guess we all live by different levels of moral standard and I am guilty of expecting the same.
> 
> ...



You did Gregs, and you did get slammed for it for some bizarre reason, good on you for the above post and I think we'll all get over it  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (3/2/10)

Hopefully this wont put people off future lotteries as it's a great idea - Let's hope next time round there's a a date set & a simple rule set - Send a good homebrew or a nice commercial offering.

cheers Ross


----------



## gregs (3/2/10)

Thanks Andrew I think the Christmas Lottery is a good thing and yes we should all get over it. 

Cheers. gregs.


----------



## QldKev (3/2/10)

Agreed - this started as a fun thing to do... then those other people got involved... 

Next time I think we need to have a set deliver by date, and a permanent ban from future Christmas Lotto draw date.

Now group hug time :wub: 

QldKev


----------



## bulp (3/2/10)

Ok fellas now thats behind us lets all have a big group hug and wait patiently for Mossy's feedback ( if he feels like it ), looking forward to the next lotto that i'm going to win obviously :beer: .

( edit - beaten by kev for the group hug )

Merry xmas


----------



## QldKev (5/2/10)

Mossy, 

Can you please confirm if you have received the brew I sent.

QldKev


----------



## mossyrocks (5/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Mossy,
> 
> Can you please confirm if you have received the brew I sent.
> 
> QldKev



QldKev,

Bottle received a few days ago I haven't updated my list for awhile. Thanks.

Some beer appreciation reviews will be up in the next couple of days.

cheers,

mossy


----------



## QldKev (5/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> QldKev,
> 
> Bottle received a few days ago I haven't updated my list for awhile. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, sorry about the bottle. It was the only one I had spare and I really wanted to get a beer posted. Hope you enjoy it. It's a mild wiezen, excellent for non wheat beer drinkers to get a taste; I wasn't sure if you likes wheat beer. 

QldKev


----------



## mossyrocks (5/2/10)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for the update, sorry about the bottle. It was the only one I had spare and I really wanted to get a beer posted. Hope you enjoy it. It's a mild wiezen, excellent for non wheat beer drinkers to get a taste; I wasn't sure if you likes wheat beer.
> 
> QldKev



Love wheat beers.

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (5/2/10)

Hey Mossy,

I will get a bottle to you A.S.A.P, Ive got a bottle of my "4/8 A.I.PA" in the fridge, its the only bottle I have available, it went in the QABC and got 4th from 8 entries and I put it in the Case Swap...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## barls (17/2/10)

any updates on consumption mossy??


----------



## mossyrocks (18/2/10)

barls said:


> any updates on consumption mossy??


Ok guys here is some more tasting results. There will be 3 or 4 stout or porter reviews that I will not be able to provide as I took them to a function and they were drunk by other people.
Please remember these are only my opinions and should not dissuade you from enjoying your beers.

Date	Brewer	Style	Comments

8/01/2010	Dr Smurto	Centennial IPA	Clarity - Hazy

Carbonation - good

Colour - Dark Copper

Aroma - Floral - Low Citrusy

Flavour/Taste - Medium hop bitterness that lingers and leaves an enjoyable aftertaste

Overall Impression - Not as hoppy as I would have expected from an IPA but that is just my oponion.
Smooth mouth feel with a sweet flavour. I enjoyed this beer.

16/01/2010	wonderwoman	Coopers Canadian	Clarity - slight haze
Blonde extract	
Colour - Light gold

Aroma - flowery - very faint

Flavour/Taste - Tart, lasting bitterness on back of tongue. Dry aftertaste.

Overall Impression - This beer was far better that a St. Arnou premium blonde I have tasted.

16/01/2010	Bulp	Scottish Export	Clarity - Excellent

Carbonation - Good - is this what is expetced from this style?

Aroma - Nil

Flavour/Taste - Dry aftertaste with a slight caramel flavour

Overall Impression - I have never had this style of beer before so it was interesting to taste, thanks.

16/01/2010	Petesbrew	IPA - Bad Santa 7%	Clarity - Clear

Colour - Golden Copper

Aroma - Floral - slight

Flavour/Taste - Dry aftertaste and slight caramel. Good hop flavour - possibly more bittering hops

Overall Impression - Very good beer. I enjoyed this beer immensely. Recipe please.

16/01/2010	Thunus	Aussie Ale	Clarity - Slight haze

Colour - Light copper

Aroma - Slight fruitiness - friend commented he could pick up "banana" aroma

Flavour/Taste - Sweet apricot and pear flavours

Overall Impression - Apply for a job at Coppers as I don't mind a Coopers Pale Ale every now and then 
but this was head and shoulders above that beer. Well done.

16/01/2009	Damien44	?	Clarity - Clear

Colour - Copper

Aroma - Grassy, slight hay aroma

Flavour/Taste - Tart aftertaste. Caramel flavours.

Overall Impression - Once this beer warmed, I enjoyed the flavours of this beer immensely. I only wish
you had sent 2 bottles.

16/01/2010	KHB	AIPA	Clarity - clear

Colour - Light copper

Aroma - Floral and grassy aroma

Flavour/Taste - Sweet with no lingering aftertaste

Overall Impression - I think I should have drunk this upon receipt as it was flat when I came to drink it.
But overlooking this, it was still enjoyable. 

16/01/2010	Bizier	Summer Ale	Clarity - clear

Colour - Light copper

Aroma - Sweet honey

Flavour/Taste - Medicine cabinet and tamarind flovours

Overall Impression - I think this beer might be infected.

16/01/2010	DJ	Xmoose Ale	Clarity - medium dark

Colour - Dark copper

Aroma - Like friut soaked in rum and bitters aroma

Flavour/Taste - Tasted like Xmas pudding with a hint of fortified wine

Overall Impression - A very different tasting beer for me and one I'd like to try again.
This beer would be excellent with the Xmas dessert or a boiled fruit cake. Most enjoyable. Recipe please.

16/01/2010	Brendo	A Pale Ale	Clarity - Slight haze

Colour - Golden

Aroma - Slight to nil

Flavour/Taste - Subdued hop flavour with some malt backbone

Overall Impression - Needs more malt backbone and maybe more hops maybe Amarillo to add a bit
more citrusy note to the beer. But I still enjoyed drink this one.

27/01/2010	Andrew Clark	Aussie Ale	Clarity - Clear

Colour - Golden

Aroma - Very fruity

Flavour/Taste - Very bitter aftertaste (I'd say from the Marco Polo hops)

Overall Impression - Enjoyed this ale except for the Marco Polo influence.

27/01/2010	Homebrewer79	Amarillo Pale Ale	Clarity - Slight Haze

Colour - Copper

Aroma - Good citrus aroma

Flavour/Taste - Slight bitterness that lingers awaiting the next mouthful of beer.

Overall Impression - Good head and carbonation. Amarillo is one of my favourite US hops. I think maybe
more bittering hops. A most enjoyable beer. I wish you had sent 2 bottles.

27/01/2010	Bowie in Space	Summer Ale	Clarity - Slight Haze

Colour - Light gold

Flavour/Taste - Dry aftertaste

Overall Impression - Pleasant summer beer an excellent beer to enjoy around the pool on a hot summers day
A friend commented this is a good beer to introduce young females to the world of beers.

27/01/2010	Doogiechap	IPA	Clarity - Very hazy

Colour - Gold

Aroma - Good citrus and fruit aromas possible orange

Flavour/Taste - Very strong hop flavour

Overall Impression - A most enjoyable beer.

27/10/2010	Gregs	Aussie Ale	refer Thunus review

27/01/2010	Beerhog	Aussie Lager	Clarity - Clear

Colour - Pale straw

Aroma - Unable to detect much aroma

Flavour/Taste - Very crisp with very low hop flavour

Overall Impression - An excellent example of an Aussie lager far better that what I can remember of XXXX
or Tooheys New.

27/01/2010	Mikey	Pilsner	Clarity - Clear

Colour - Straw

Aroma - Unable to detect much aroma

Flavour/Taste - Very dry aftertaste

Overall Impression - A very sweet beer with no standout hop flavours. A friend and I enjoyed this beer.


----------



## .DJ. (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> 16/01/2010 DJ Xmoose Ale Clarity - medium dark
> 
> Colour - Dark copper
> 
> ...



glad you liked it mate :icon_chickcheers: Receipe is in the database...


----------



## petesbrew (18/2/10)

Cheers, Mossy. Glad you enjoyed it.
Recipe is in the db.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=893


----------



## Pennywise (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> 27/01/2010 Homebrewer79 Amarillo Pale Ale Clarity - Slight Haze
> 
> Colour - Copper
> 
> ...




Glad you enjoyed it mate, cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/2/10)

I'm pretty happy you confirmed my thoughts on the Marco Polo hops Mossy, sorry to have inflicted that on you but I appreciate the feedback, it's also interesting to note that even after 2 months in the bottle the bitterness was still overwhelming.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## .DJ. (18/2/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'm pretty happy you confirmed my thoughts on the Marco Polo hops Mossy, sorry to have inflicted that on you but I appreciate the feedback, it's also interesting to note that even after 2 months in the bottle the bitterness was still overwhelming.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


 :icon_offtopic: Andrew, I'll think you'll find it was your poor brewing techniques that contributed to the poor result on this beer... Its true... a unamed, but _highly_ credible source that I'm not prepared to name told me so!  :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/2/10)

.DJ. said:


> :icon_offtopic: Andrew, I'll think you'll find it was your poor brewing techniques that contributed to the poor result on this beer... Its true... a unamed, but _highly_ credible source that I'm not prepared to name told me so!  :lol:



I'm devastated DJ, but I'll get over it  .

Andrew


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/10)

Cheers for the feedback Mossy.

Just a note though, you obviously 'judged' it as an AIPA. It is/was an english IPA with subtle use of american hops so the hop flavour/aroma was more subdued allowing the malt and bitterness to shine. 

Keep powering through those beers mate :icon_drunk:


----------



## syd_03 (18/2/10)

G'day Chris,

Recived mine yet?

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Damian44 (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Overall Impression - Once this beer warmed, I enjoyed the flavours of this beer immensely. I only wish
> you had sent 2 bottles.
> 
> mossyrock im positive i sent two bottles, i carted them all the way to Bathurst and posted from there. Do you remember opening the box and only seeing one bottle?
> ...


----------



## mossyrocks (18/2/10)

syd_03 said:


> G'day Chris,
> 
> Recived mine yet?
> 
> Cheers Jason.


Yes mate, received 2 days ago.


----------



## mossyrocks (18/2/10)

Damian,

You are probably right. I must have read my notes incorrectly because I did note 2 bottles but I assumed I wished for another one.
The other bottle was probably drunk my a mate when we were enjoying the beers.

Cheers


----------



## syd_03 (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Yes mate, received 2 days ago.


Excellent, glad it got there unscathed.


----------



## Wonderwoman (18/2/10)

mossyrocks said:


> 16/01/2010 wonderwoman Coopers Canadian Clarity - slight haze
> Blonde extract
> Colour - Light gold
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. 

It was supposed to be a 'summer ale,' but pehaps the front label fell off and all you got was the recipe on the back label? 

It was heavily dry hopped with galaxy and NS, so I'm a bit disappointed that the aroma was only faint. 

I'm not sure if your comments are necessarily positive :unsure: , but they're definitely not negative - i'll take that :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs (18/2/10)

Thanks for the comments Mossy; I must say that this is the first time that Thunnus & I have brewed this beer and at first I was not sure about it but over time this beer has mellowed and I do enjoy it. We cant take the credit for the original recipe as it is AndrewQlds award winning Aussie Ale, but I guess we must have done a good job on the day. This was brewed on my system and fermented by Thunus. So thanks again for the comments.

 Cheers .gregs.


----------



## riverside (13/3/10)

Any more Mossy ?


----------



## ben_sa (6/4/10)

this seems fairly dormant?


----------



## manticle (6/4/10)

I'm sure mossy will update in his own time. He does have 80 beers to get through and possibly a life in addition to that.

He won and was under no obligation to provide detailed tasting notes of each one. While I hope he enjoyed/enjoys mine and I'm interested to hear about it I didn't send it off for critique, I sent it off because that was the deal.


----------



## ben_sa (6/4/10)

Nah fair call manticle, I wasnt trying to hassle Mossy, Was just wondering thats all....

All sweet!


----------



## cdbrown (7/4/10)

I too am wondering what a seasoned homebrewer thinks of my brew. Half dreading the outcome though...


----------

